# Joomla K2 Component Pagination issue



## webdesignperth (Oct 21, 2010)

To whom it may concern,

I am having issues with k2 pagination on this website

Scroll to the bottom select next and the page number stays at page-1 the content changes but only to the second page, if you select page 3,4,5,6 etc... the content shows that of page 2 only.

Any advice?

Thanks
Website Design


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you looked at the K2 forum for answers? http://community.getk2.org/

Rocket theme templates have been known to cause issues with K2.


----------

